# Big Brother After Dark moving to TV Guide Network



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It will still air at midnight eastern but only for 2 hours instead of 3. I'm not sure how not being on a channel like Showtime will affect editing or censorship or commercials.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Big-Brother-After-Dark-1066125.aspx


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

and my TV guide channel isn't in HD.....goodbye After Dark, for me.

I'm 90% certain I'm not gonna watch BB this year unless it is in HD. There is just no excuse anymore.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

pmyers said:


> and my TV guide channel isn't in HD.....goodbye After Dark, for me.
> 
> I'm 90% certain I'm not gonna watch BB this year unless it is in HD. There is just no excuse anymore.


But there is nothing as American as apple pie and greed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, I'll get to watch it from time to time now, as I'm not a Showtime sub. That said, the few times I did see it, it was REALLY boring. Just a bunch of people sitting around BSing. I imagine they will either let the language go (it IS cable after all), or run it on a 7 second delay.

On the HD front, are there ANY other shows left that aren't HD? I agree, it's time. I thought someone said last year that they thought the reason behind it was that it was more difficult to edit an HD show. Is this still the case? There are other real time shows that have multiple pre-recorded "recaps" of the last few days goings on and they are in HD. Also, the BB ripoff show from last season on ABC was in HD. I'm sorry, but if we all have cheap HD cameras availabel on our PHONES, there's no reason any TV show in 2013 shouldn't be in HD.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

crap. Hope they don't put it on a long delay in order to blank swearing and the like. Guess we'll see 10x more fish. BBADs allure is the relative lack of editing which makes for a totally different show than the network broadcast.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't have Showtime, so I will be interested in checking it out.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Maybe they will try to make them watch their language. I think I remember them telling one season they needed to cut down on the profanity & the cast really made an effort. I think language like that breeds group participation & just isn't necessary to hear those kinds of words in most sentences.
Yes, I know I am a prude but I don't use those words in my everyday conversations & my kids don't use them around me. I certainly don't want go hear it coming from my grandchildrens' mouths.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

pmyers said:


> and my TV guide channel isn't in HD.....goodbye After Dark, for me.
> 
> I'm 90% certain I'm not gonna watch BB this year unless it is in HD. There is just no excuse anymore.


I bet you say that at the beginning of every season but you still end up watching it from start to finish without any real problems...just like the rest of us.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

About censorship...we'll probably just see lots of the aquarium with no sound. That seems the be their go to shot when the HG do or say things they don't want us to see.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TW here doesn't carry TGN so no BBAD for me. That's fine, I've watched it for years ( well should say haven't watched it) on SHO2. It's pretty boring.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

BBAD really got pretty lame as it went on. After the season of the "taint slap" I don't think I ever saw anything worthy of the 3 hours every night we recorded.  I can only guess TVG will be even tamer.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Alfer said:


> I bet you say that at the beginning of every season but you still end up watching it from start to finish without any real problems...just like the rest of us.


/guilty


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

BB announced on their facebook page today that there would be a big announcement tomorrow.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> BB announced on their facebook page today that there would be a big announcement tomorrow.


Do keep us updated. Better be news that there in HD.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Do they still use RealNetworks for the live feeds? Time to let that go, too.

I remember having to use MacOS 9 compatibility mode in m new MacOS X iMac to watch the feeds one season a looooong time ago. Time for some new technology, BB!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pmyers said:


> my TV guide channel isn't in HD...goodbye After Dark, for me


same here, tvgn only sd. i might give it a chance, but i doubt i will end up recording it, because...



pmyers said:


> I'm 90% certain I'm not gonna watch BB this year unless it is in HD. There is just no excuse anymore.





cwoody222 said:


> Do they still use RealNetworks for the live feeds?


these are _web rumors_ flying around the internets:


this season will be in hd
live internet feeds hosted by cbs.com, no superpass/real.com
all new hg, no returning cast
the season will be longer, 100 days
julie chen and the talk will film in the house 6/7
media day on 6/10
hg move in on 6/18
hg revealed soon after 6/18
the first commercial is on youtube here

looking forward to a new cast of hg this season, it should be fun!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Looks like they have a new logo this year too.

And man, is it ugly.

Lots of water imagery. Hmmm? Maybe a pool that fits more than 4 people? 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...309472.-2207520000.1370370313.&type=3&theater


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think they do that every year. The logo is different just for the promos before the show starts but then they go back to the standard logo once the show starts.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

"Big" announcement was the feeds are going to CBS.com (presumably, RealNetworks has been dropped).

Still a paid service. Now featuring mobile access.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...able-and-on-tablets-and-mobile-phones/185830/

Nothing mentioned about HD.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Does that mean all the other rumors are invalid?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I mostly just listen to BBAD in the background while I'm doing other stuff like work or playing video games so I don't really care if its HD or 4:3 but I have wondered why they do that? Storage capacity? Seems like I've heard that one tossed around a few times even though BB UK is HD. Oh well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> same here, tvgn only sd. i might give it a chance, but i doubt i will end up recording it, because...
> 
> these are _web rumors_ flying around the internets:
> 
> ...


If all of this is true, I'm definitely in this season. I skipped the second Rachel season because I couldn't stand her, came back last season to watch Dan play again, and I'll be in for new HG (and HD!!). Hopefully we won't get Jessie making his yearly cameo this year!!


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

The move to TVGN will make no difference in what CBS has set for BB. CBS has been increasing censorship every year for the past few years. They sway public opinion of the house guests with their editing. You can bet that the "live feeds" will be cut and censored.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i added tvgn to my channel list the other night, then surfed over to check out the quality. it's terrible, so i removed the channel right away - looks like no bbad for me this year. buried along with the irritating listings scroll, the low quality picture is tiny. guess they'll go to any lengths to try and force a sub of the live feeds and to make an extra buck.

this would've been the first year on sho2 in hd, too bad about the change.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Davisadm said:


> The move to TVGN will make no difference in what CBS has set for BB. CBS has been increasing censorship every year for the past few years. They sway public opinion of the house guests with their editing. You can bet that the "live feeds" will be cut and censored.


So are you saying that "live" feeds" are pretaped? If they are live, I would think the most it would have is a 7 second delay, for language and/or nudity (being this isn't on SHO any longer).

Yeah, I agree, that the video quality will probably make me not watch this very much, even though now I could. I HATE watching SD on non HD channels.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> this would've been the first year on sho2 in hd, too bad about the change.


Is it confirmed that BB is in HD this season?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> i added tvgn to my channel list the other night, then surfed over to check out the quality. it's terrible, so i removed the channel right away - looks like no bbad for me this year. buried along with the irritating listings scroll, the low quality picture is tiny. guess they'll go to any lengths to try and force a sub of the live feeds and to make an extra buck.
> 
> this would've been the first year on sho2 in hd, too bad about the change.


The only thing I've ever watched on this channel is the Survivor preview and it is always in HORRIBLE SD...I mean even bad for SD bad.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the hollywood reporter posted preview pics of the new house - some very interesting, even if relatively minor, changes (read the captions):

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/gallery/big-brother-15-first-look-569225​
the related story is here:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/big-brother-15-new-house-570020​


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> So are you saying that "live" feeds" are pretaped? If they are live, I would think the most it would have is a 7 second delay, for language and/or nudity (being this isn't on SHO any longer).


No, they are live, but they either cut to a different camera or cut to "fishies" (not sure if they've done that in Showtime, but I know they do it all the time in the Superpass feeds.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The shots are in widescreen. Hmmm...


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Love that bathroom!!

Are there two pools? I didn't remember the backyard being that deep...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

CBS just announced two "twists" this year.

1) Three HG's - not two - will be nominated for eviction

2) Viewers will be able to vote on a "MVP" each week and that MVP will get some special power/reward

Full details weren't revealed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> CBS just announced two "twists" this year.
> 
> 1) Three HG's - not two - will be nominated for eviction
> 
> ...


I'm fine with the first one. That's kind of an interesting twist that should change the game a bit. The second? I'll have to see how that plays out. Not sure I like fans interfering in game play to that extent because usually it turns into a popularity contest and the houseguests will play to the fans and not the game. But we'll see.

Any word on if it's all new players? I'm hoping so.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I'm fine with the first one. That's kind of an interesting twist that should change the game a bit. The second? I'll have to see how that plays out. Not sure I like fans interfering in game play to that extent because usually it turns into a popularity contest and the houseguests will play to the fans and not the game. But we'll see.
> 
> Any word on if it's all new players? I'm hoping so.


Not sure I like either change but will reserve final judgment until I've seen how it's all handled.

I am not a fan of 3 in the finals of Survivor, but I've gotten used to it. On a weekly basis perhaps it will make for some interesting strategy changes (two pawns, lol).

And I agree, I am not a fan of the viewers having any integral part of the game. Picking the "have not" food or a reward is fine, but I don't like turning it into a popularity contest either.

And please let it be all new players! And HD!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> Any word on if it's all new players? I'm hoping so.


here's a 5 min video of julie touring the new house for et canada:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10zzmb_bb15-tour-with-julie_travel​
there _will_ be _all new hg _this year, but julie hinted that one "face" would be familiar. maybe from a hoh pic from a previous season, or a relative of another player?

also, julie says that interactive participation will affect the hg voting this year, beginning with the first episode - not just to pick the have not food selection.

sounds interesting so far, we'll see.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> there _will_ be _all new hg _this year, but julie hinted that one "face" would be familiar. maybe from a hoh pic from a previous season, or a relative of another player?


The way she said it made me think it was a former contestant's twin sibling, so which contestants had a twin?

Edit: ah, prevailing theories seem to be Rachel's sister Elissa or Richard Hatch from Survivor. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

No to Hatch, he's had his 15 of fame. If Rachel's sister is a less cray version of her then sure go ahead.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Is it confirmed that BB is in HD this season?


The guide shows "HD" for it but I haven't heard for positive that everything will be in HD.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mike_TV said:


> The guide shows "HD" for it but I haven't heard for positive that everything will be in HD.


I'm hopeful. I can't think of one network TV show left that is still in SD. BB might have been the last. To me there's no good reason to have it in SD anymore. Heck, we walk around with HD cameras in our pockets, so it can't be cost anymore. I know someone here mentioned it's a lot harder to edit in HD, is that still true?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I'm hopeful. I can't think of one network TV show left that is still in SD. BB might have been the last. To me there's no good reason to have it in SD anymore. Heck, we walk around with HD cameras in our pockets, so it can't be cost anymore. I know someone here mentioned it's a lot harder to edit in HD, is that still true?


The house has been equipped with HD cameras for a least a couple of years because After Dark has been in HD.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pmyers said:


> The house has been equipped with HD cameras for a least a couple of years because After Dark has been in HD.


after dark on sho2hd in our market has always been in sd, and 4:3 ratio.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

BBAD here was SD also


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

according to an ad posted yesterday on cbs.com, the reveal of the new hg will be today, and voting for the mvp starts, too.

from an interview on wfsb cbs 3, julie hints the mvp will have "special powers" announced during the premier, be assigned "dirty work" to be completed in the house, and won't have to reveal they are the mvp (implying that they can if they want).

some additional house pics were posted to the site. can't wait for the hg reveal to see the "familiar face"!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/cast/


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Just got this - too slow, looks kinda different.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/gallery/big-brother-15-meet-houseguests-572537


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I wonder how honest they are being about where they are actually living? Only one in SoCal and that person is in San Diego? 

Nice eye candy, and three from the NY area to root for.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

So, is Elissa Rachel's sister? 


> Her favorite past Big Brother player is Rachel (seasons 12, 13). "I am biased," it says in her official bio. "Rachel is fun, entertaining, plays the game, didn't lie very often to get ahead and she is so hilarious."


It even sounds like Rachel wrote that.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i agree with you, i suspect elissa slater is the "familiar face" - she looks a lot like rachel, and close to a pic supposedly of rachel's sister i viewed on another site.










in her bio she's quoted "Rachel Reilly rocks!!! I am biased.". i thinks that's the hint.

update: she admitted to being rachel's sister in the press interview with jeff.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Interesting that the oldest is 37. They typically have someone older.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

MauriAnne said:


> Interesting that the oldest is 37. They typically have someone older.


She'll probably not give that age to the HGs. She could pull of 20s easily.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> after dark on sho2hd in our market has always been in sd, and 4:3 ratio.


very strange....on Directv in Phoenix its been in HD from day one.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pmyers said:


> on Directv in Phoenix its been in HD from day one.


we've only had sd for comcast and dtv in our market. isn't sho2hd a national feed?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> very strange....on Directv in Phoenix its been in HD from day one.


you sure it just wasn't zoomed? It not HD here either.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah TVGuide is not in HD on directv. They just upgraded a bunch of the channels from like 220ish to 280ish from SD to HD, but TVGuide network is not one of them. It is still in SD.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

'Big Brother': Rachel's sister will be on the show this season:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/06/20/big-brother-rachel-sister/


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

They cut TV Guide from our cable (Suddenlink) a year or two ago after switching all the channels to digital. Their argument was no one really needed it. I can't say they were wrong.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> i agree with you, i suspect elissa slater is the "familiar face" - she looks a lot like rachel, and close to a pic supposedly of rachel's sister i viewed on another site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks more like Erica from Glass House.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> 'Big Brother': Rachel's sister will be on the show this season:
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/06/20/big-brother-rachel-sister/


As long as she doesn't try and be Rachel junior, I'm in. I hope this isn't a replica of the Hantz's of Survivor fame where one Hantz is more obnoxious than the next. Rachel might have been my single least favorite on BB. She was enough to get me to stop watching 2 seasons ago.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

marksman said:


> Yeah TVGuide is not in HD on directv. They just upgraded a bunch of the channels from like 220ish to 280ish from SD to HD, but TVGuide network is not one of them. It is still in SD.


My quote was taken out of context.

What I was referring to is that After Dark was in HD when it was on SHO2, at least hear in Phx on DirecTV.

As far as I know TVGuide channel is not available in HD in any market on any carrier.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> As long as she doesn't try and be Rachel junior, I'm in. I hope this isn't a replica of the Hantz's of Survivor fame where one Hantz is more obnoxious than the next. Rachel might have been my single least favorite on BB.


Agreed. Guess we'll find out Wednesday.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Are there any official CBS apps for BB or for the live stream watchers?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ment said:


> Are there any official CBS apps for BB or for the live stream watchers?


According to the CBS website, the streams are "multi-device/multi-platform" and they specifically state that you can watch on iPad, iPhone, and select Android devices. It's unclear if there's an app or if you just watch from a mobile website.
http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/live_feed/more_info/#anytime


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It was censored for language, so we got constant silent breaks rather than bleeps. It makes it totally frustrating and useless for me.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah that was extremely annoying.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well...the show is still in SD. F*ck you CBS. I've recorded the first episode but I'm really on the fence if to start watching. I haven't missed a season but that is 3 nights a week I'd have back and it really irks me that it is still in SD. It litterally takes up like half of my TV screen.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Well...the show is still in SD. F*ck you CBS. I've recorded the first episode but I'm really on the fence if to start watching. I haven't missed a season but that is 3 nights a week I'd have back and it really irks me that it is still in SD. It litterally takes up like half of my TV screen.


Anyone come across a link anywhere which explains why it's still in SD? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone come across a link anywhere which explains why it's still in SD? It makes no sense to me.


I've never heard any CBS response, just internet mumblings about HD being harder to edit or storage space or some other BS.

The fact is that this is a Prime time, major network show, on 3 times a week....and is still in SD.

Seriously, is there ANY show on ANY major network that is on in Prime time that is NOT in HD?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Here is an interview from 2010 where the HD explanation is what the internet rumors say.

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/big_brother_12/2010_Sep_14_grodner_meehan

Look for the question 'Whether the show will ever be filmed in HD'.



> Whether the show will ever be filmed in HD: There's a reason why the show isn't likely to be in high definition any time soon, and it has to do with the way Big Brother is produced. Rich Meehan explained, "We would love it, but it's very difficult because of the amount of footage and tape that we have. And as fast as we have to turn it around, and the sheer space that it would require to have all that media in our Avids would be massive."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> Here is an interview from 2010 where the HD explanation is what the internet rumors say.
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/big_brother_12/2010_Sep_14_grodner_meehan
> 
> Look for the question 'Whether the show will ever be filmed in HD'.


Which of course is total BS because BBAD was in HD on Showtime for at least the last year (that's one of the reason people are so upset about it moving to TVguide channel). I'm not sure when it started in HD but it might have been even longer.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Which of course is total BS because BBAD was in HD on Showtime for at least the last year (that's one of the reason people are so upset about it moving to TVguide channel). I'm not sure when it started in HD but it might have been even longer.


Well the Showtime feed wasn't edited , that is where the issues is/was, but that excuse while somewhat valid in 2010, in 2013 is not a big deal at all, storage is cheap, and all post/editing equip handles HD easily.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Here is an interview from 2010 where the HD explanation is what the internet rumors say.
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/big_brother_12/2010_Sep_14_grodner_meehan
> 
> Look for the question 'Whether the show will ever be filmed in HD'.


It's also three years later, and the fact is, those issues shouldn't exist anymore. Storage is cheap, cameras are cheap. Heck, don't sports teams archive LOTS of HD content every day, and they have professionals to edit and analyze the tapes 7 ways to Sunday. Either they are cheap or lazy.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pmyers said:


> Which of course is total BS because BBAD was in HD on Showtime for at least the last year (that's one of the reason people are so upset about it moving to TVguide channel). I'm not sure when it started in HD but it might have been even longer.


i think you may be confusing an sd picture upconverted to hd as an hd picture. sure, it's worse on tvgn in sd, but it was never in hd on showtime, not even on dtv, and never has been.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I think they're just cheap based on the quoted explanation. Sure they can afford it, but why bother if people keep watching it in SD.


----------

